# Examples of questionable customizing a Tin Boat



## Kismet (Jun 1, 2015)

How many extreme examples have you seen of odd or eccentric paint jobs on tin boats? I was cruising Craig's List and came across this poor thing. It took WORK to make the boat look like this. :roll: 

Believe it is a 1959 Alumacraft.




#-o :? [-o< 

Who else has examples of ... let's call it "lapses in judgement?" (Yeah, I know, it's their boat, but jeez.)


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jun 1, 2015)

How'd you get a pic of my boat? You don't like my paint job?



j/k


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

He should of matched the motor, that is crap.


----------



## ggoldy (Jun 1, 2015)

theft deterrent


----------



## WaterWaif (Jun 1, 2015)

Can't tell if the water is on fire or the passengers are bleeding,
(arterially mass spurting from sharks/gators/ hippo's, maybe all attacking at once).


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jun 1, 2015)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## juggernot (Jun 2, 2015)

I like it.


----------



## Boatfloater1989 (Jun 2, 2015)

I like it too at least its not olive green or plain aluminum can't blame the guy for creativity


----------



## wormil (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 3, 2015)

Those are tin pontoons under there...not sure if it counts


----------



## sonny.barile (Jun 3, 2015)

Nothing for nothing but those guys look pretty relaxed to me. \/


----------



## surfman (Jun 4, 2015)

That actually looks like a good idea.


----------



## PBRMINER (Jun 11, 2015)

Although I wouldn't paint a boat like that, I admire their creativity more so than the guy who lets his boat go to sh** then expects top dollar for it when it's time to sell


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 11, 2015)

I like the flames. I'm sure the guy that did shares my sense of humor.


----------



## MrSimon (Jun 12, 2015)

I would totally fish out of that boat with flames.

Then I'd spend $40 to paint it and re-sell it on CL for twice what I paid :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 12, 2015)

Flames are awesome. You can't have too many flames. Here's my contribution to the world of flames. It was much faster after the flames were put on.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jun 21, 2015)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
I just bet it was faster!


----------



## Butthead (Jun 24, 2015)

I actually like the flames a lot...but not enough for my own boat, ha-ha.


----------



## bird35 (Jun 28, 2015)

I have yet to put flames on my boat to make it faster, but I put a Yeti sticker on my Coleman cooler and it keeps ice longer.


----------



## Steve A W (Aug 11, 2015)

Think if they put BIG treble hooks under this they could troll
for the Lochness monster?


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 12, 2015)

^^^^AWESOME!!!


----------



## sonny.barile (Aug 13, 2015)

butthead

It did not keep ice longer. It was wildly stronger........


----------

